# دليل المحقق في الحرائق



## فرقد ش ن ج (12 أبريل 2010)

الزملاء أعضاء الملتقى المعنيون بالتحقيق في أسباب الحرائق...
يعتبر هذا الكتيب مساعداً للمحقق في موقع الحريق حيث الركام والأنقاض والمخاطر وفي جو من الغموض، يصعب معه تذكر كثير من المعلومات الضرورية للتحقيق.
*أعد هذا الكتيب ليكون مرجعاً سريعاً، وهو بحد ذاته تلخيصاً لموضوعات تضمنها كتاب:**التحقيق في الحرائق ذات المنشأ الكهربائي، الذي يعتبر المرجع الوحيد باللغة العربية في هذا المجال، ويعين المحقق بالوصول إلى الحقيقة التي ينشدها. كما يعتمد في مضمونه على مؤلفات لمحققين دوليين، وخبرات شخصية واسعة في مجال التحقيق، بمراعاة بساطة الأسلوب وانتقاء المختصر المفيد من المعلومات.*
*راجياً أن تتحقق الفائدة المرجوة.*
*والله من وراء القصد...*
*· **يمكن الاطلاع على الكتيب كاملاً وتحميل نسخة الكترونية (ثلاثة أجزاء سعتها 24 ميغابايت) من خلال الرابط**:*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/63960438/2ccd462a/__-1_.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/63962241/b4d4dc70/2-___.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/63964672/24922909/3___.html*
*--------------------------------------------------------------*
*أو:*
*http://depositfiles.com/files/lr87u91hk*
*http://depositfiles.com/files/6m1ejmqw8*
*http://depositfiles.com/files/8jxcjfanq*


----------



## agharieb (12 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا و نفع الله بكم الناس


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 أبريل 2010)

أخي فرقد
موجود مثل هذا الملف في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية
وهو أوراق مسحوبة على السكانر ورغم انه ملف pdf إلا انه غير واضح
فهل هذا الملف اوضح أرجو الافادة حتى لا نتورط بتحميله وحجمه كبير


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (27 أبريل 2010)

*ملفات جميلة جدا*

*اخى فرقد ,تحية من القلب لما اضفتوه فى موضوع التحقيق فى الحوادث ذات المنشا الكهربى , واخينا العزيز م.غسان هذا ملف اكثر واشمل تعريفا لزميلنا الخبير العباسى , لما به من معلومات شيقة جدا.تحياتى لكم جميعا*


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 أبريل 2010)

*مشكور*

مشكور أخي ابراهيم
بارك الله بك وبالأخ عاطف


----------



## ha21 (28 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك يااخ العباسي من الاردن 
و جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود
الكبير و المميز


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (28 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله خيراً أخي إبراهيم على هذا الموضوع وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخوانى الاعزاء م.غسان ,ابو الشيخ على ردودكم الطيبة,وتحياتى لكم جميعا بالتوفيق ودوام الصحة.

م.ابراهيم توفيق


----------



## برهامى (2 مايو 2010)

الأخ الفاضل الأستاذ / غسان خليل:
تحية طيبة ونشكرك على مجهوداتك الرائعة ، و أضيف أن الخبرة فى مجال فحص أثار الحرائق تحتاج إلى سنين عدة ، فكل حادث حريق له خصائصة وظروفة ، ، وهناك العديد من العلوم المتصلة بمسألة التحقيق فى حوادث الحريق ، ولعل أهم جانب فى التحقيق هو تحديد منطقة بداية الحريق و هى تمثل 90% من استجلاء الحقيقة أما 10% فهى تحديد سبب الحريق ، ولى مؤلف تحت الطبع إن شاء الله عن التحقيق الفنى فى حوادث الحريق ، نتناول فيه بالتحليل والتأصيل المدعم بصور عن أنماط حوادث الحريق وأساليب تحديد منطقة بداية الحريق والطرق الفنية لرفع المخلفات ، و مظاهر الحريق ذو المنشأ الكهربائى باعتبار أن الكهرباء لا تعدو أن تكون مصدر حرارى وسيطه الأساسى مادة العزل ، أو باعتبار الطاقة المتحولة منها ، وحرائق الضغط العالى والمتوسط ( خاصة المحولات الكهربائية ومكوناتها مثل البوكخلز ريليه ومستوى الزيت ...) والجهد المنخفض سواء خلل بالتوصيلات أو قطع قطب النيوترال ، أو اتصال الأرضى بمصدر جهد ) وأود أن أشير فى هذا المحفل أن الحرائق ذات المنشأ الكهربائى تمثل ما يزيد قليلا عن 6% من مجموع حوادث الحريق فى مصر ويشمل هذا مفاتيح التشغيل والمقابس والمحركات ولمبات النيون والأجراس والمحولات ودواليب التعشيق فى الضغط العلى ؛ كما أود الإشارة إلى أنه يدخل ضمن عمل إدارة فحص أثار الحرائق بمصر فحص حوادث الصعق الكهربائى وفحص أثار المفرقعات وفحص أثار الانفجارات ، وأشرف أباشر العمل فى هذا المجال منذ ما يزيد عن 27 عام .
ومستعد للرد عن أى استفسار .
عميد .د. خبير / برهامى أبو بكر عزمى
خبير فحص أثار الحرائق والمفرقعات والانفجارات بالمعمل الجنائى المركزى بمصر
خبير مسرح الجريمة - عضو هيئة التدريس بمعهد تدريب الشرطة بالدوحة


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (3 مايو 2010)

السيد الفاضل عميد .د. خبير / برهامى أبو بكر عزمى
تحية من القلب واهلا ومرحبا بسيادتكم ,حقيقا الحديث مع علماء اجلاء شرف كبير لنا فمنهم نزداد خبرة وعلما ,وهى نعمة من الله علينا ,ويسعدنى ويشرفنى بان اتشاور بكم فى المجال الذى به خضم كبير من الاحداث التى نمر بها يوميا ,ليس فى الحرائق او الكهرباء فقط بل فى معظم النواحى التقنية الاخرى والتى نراها فى حياتنا العملية لما لسيادتكم من الخبرات العريقة فى المجالات العملية والتقنية ,وانشاء الله تكونوا موفقين فى سرد المواضيع الهامة للاحداث.
تمنياتنا لكم بدوام الصحة وموفور العافية.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 مايو 2010)

أهلاً وسهلا بك سيادة العميد
ننتظر منك مشاركات كبيرة بإذن الله


----------



## سليم صبرة (11 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع 
*التوقع *​ *م.سليم فتحى صبرة *​ *مشرف السلامة والصحة المهنة *​ *محطة غزة لتوليد الكهرباء *​ *خلو موقع العمل من الحوداث هو جهد جميع العاملين وليس جهد فردى*​


----------



## sakher2 (14 يونيو 2013)

مشكور على هذا الدليل


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (22 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------

